# so much for concrete walls



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I guess my 6" concrete ICF block wall home is in jepordy... https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...63b2fada224717&tab=core&_cview=0&cck=1&au=&ck
heres what they look like...MAG-FED 20MM RIFLE - Anzio Ironworks WOW


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Am I seeing things correctly ... that pea-shooter tosses bullets out of it that are about the size of my thumb????


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Am I seeing things correctly ... that pea-shooter tosses bullets out of it that are about the size of my thumb????


No, the 50 cal is the size of your thumb, look again, 20mm are even larger yet.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Darn, 

why the hell does the FBI want 'Belgian Camo'? Anything special about it?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

It must be in vogue now, I think we should ask someone who 'lives' there what is so special about it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Well I guess my 6" concrete ICF block wall home is in jepordy... https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...63b2fada224717&tab=core&_cview=0&cck=1&au=&ck
> heres what they look like...MAG-FED 20MM RIFLE - Anzio Ironworks WOW


I guess you'll just have to put in 3 layers and make it an 18" wall.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> It must be in vogue now, I think we should ask someone who 'lives' there what is so special about it.


lol, me living here in no way means I can get such information, in fact the public is pretty much shielded away from the whole defense industry and we barely ever hear about it... And I'm not in the gun trade myself, so maybe someone from here could explain 'Belgian Camo' to me ;p

V.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Vertigo said:


> lol, me living here in no way means I can get such information, in fact the public is pretty much shielded away from the whole defense industry and we barely ever hear about it... And I'm not in the gun trade myself, so maybe someone from here could explain 'Belgian Camo' to me ;p
> 
> V.


I was just saying that in jest, maybe their intent on calling it Belgian camo was a word spin off of the term "Belgian Congo" possibly.:scratch


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I guess you'll just have to put in 3 layers and make it an 18" wall.


I don't think even 18" walls would stop these:dunno:. This round is designed to penetrate heavy tank armor and bunkers, I'm just going to go deeper underground.:2thumb:
By the way, I'm putting the final touches on the air filter system in the shelter, just need to connect everything up.:sssh: It's too cold to pour concrete right now, so I'm working more on the electrical and lighting. A few more welds on the bunker door frame and it will be ready to drop in.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You are in California and you are complaining of the cold? :scratch :dunno: 

It is -22° C (that is -8° F) this morning when I got up - vehicles barely want to start if their block heaters are not plugged in overnight.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> I guess you'll just have to put in 3 layers and make it an 18" wall.


Just wondering if it would be worth laying corrugated steel with poured concrete to create a deflection-zone to bounce those bigass bullets away?










Here is a link to a US supplier that makes armor plating and they also have a 2,000t break that would be able to turn their sheet plating into corrugated plate: http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/armoured/heflin/

I am wondering if my company would be able carry those products so that I can make my own toys! :2thumb:


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> You are in California and you are complaining of the cold? :scratch :dunno:
> 
> It is -22° C (that is -8° F) this morning when I got up - vehicles barely want to start if their block heaters are not plugged in overnight.


it was 19 degrees today at 7am! i think i need to buy some warming clothes in case i'm still around if we lose the atmosphere lol

bob what is your underground shelter lined with?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Compressed DG(decomosed granite) almost rock hard. Look at my previous posts on construction for more photos...


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Two words: Kevlar Wallpaper.

Actually, it's the Xflex blast protection system. Not currently available to civilians, but it is currently in talks to be.

Xflex Blast Protection Systems

Edit:

Here is a website with a video.

http://dvice.com/archives/2009/11/kevlar-wallpape.php


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

If they want ya outa there bad enough, they will go to military and get the job done. Were not safe anywhere if they want us bad enough, but as for the general raider i don't think ya have anything to worry about bunkerbob. Sounds like you have a good setup.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

i don't know the performance of a 20mm but its used for armor piercing i'd bet it can easily go through 20" concrete no problem the 50 and the 416 are better sniper rounds...WTF does the FBI need with these the 20mm is basically for anti armor and hardened targets..?

the x flex is for blast a 20MM would go through it no problem


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

pdx210 said:


> i don't know the performance of a 20mm but its used for armor piercing i'd bet it can easily go through 20" concrete no problem the 50 and the 416 are better sniper rounds...WTF does the FBI need with these the 20mm is basically for anti armor and hardened targets..?
> 
> the x flex is for blast a 20MM would go through it no problem


Go underground!!!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

If its a have to case we do have deepmines in KY. Don't think i,d like to live in one but in a emergency woild work. You could get far enough back that a heat sinc would not show up. Stay a constant temp. some have good top and there is water in most but i,d have to be dang parched ta drink it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

YEs if you are in a cave no can "see" thru to target your body heat signature or anything like that.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Long ago I figured out that part of any good defensive plan is to know when it is time to cut bait and run. No civilian stationary position it impervious to every thing. While some have the Alamo mind set of standing their ground to the last man. That is not an option I want to consider. There are limits to any defensive plan. Most of us can not defend against full scale military assaults, air strikes and artillery fire. So we need build our defenses as best we can with the resources we have available and have a plan in place for when to retreat and fight another day. Even deep underground is susceptible to bunker bombs


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Even deep underground is susceptible to bunker bombs


Just ask the Taliban.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

cnsper said:


> LongRider said:
> 
> 
> > Even deep underground is susceptible to bunker bombs
> ...


Exactly. Afghan caves served for centuries as impregnable fortresses. Until they met our bombs, now there isn't a rat hole deep enough for them to hide in if we want them badly enough. Which is pretty much true of any defensive position.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well besides being resurrected from a looooong time ago did no one notice this in the listing

"Non-firing bolt assemblies (Qty: 2 each)"

So what the heck do they need with those rifles with them not being able to fire. My best guess woud be training familiarization in dealing with them in terroristic investigations. Not that Uncle Sugar is above using that stuff domestically I doubt it will be the FBI slinging the big bullets at you. And if they do need em I"m sure they can get better stuff out of any armory they wanna request it from.


----------

